# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  أريد معرفة operateur هاتف من نوع sony ericsson u5i

## abdelbassir

السلام عليكم ,
أتني هدا الهتف sony ericsson u5i لكي أفك شفرته   لكن  يحمل laoder aids :04 لم أتستطع فك  شفرته عن طريق setool .المشكل هو أني لم أستطع معرفة  operateur هذا الهاتف .
هل يمكن معرفة operator عن طريق imei 
012451003674125:iemi

----------


## sab_bane

أخي عمل identify  و حط لوغ هنا و يكون خير

----------


## abdelbassir

شكرا أخي على الرد هدا identify الهاتف 
PLEASE ATTACH TURNED OFF PHONE NOW
PRESS AND HOLD "GREEN" BUTTON ... 
RUNNING S1_EROM VER "R8A017" 
EROM_AID : 0001
LOADER_AID : 0004
SW_AID : 0001
CUST_AID : 0001
SIM_LOCK_AID : 0001 
SIMLOCK STATE: "NOT TAMPERED"
DEVICE ID: E5663AD8C0004E5E226092AFCF552B2F068D0819
FLASH ID: "0020/0040"
LOADER VERSION: "R4A048" 
PHONE IMEI : 01245100367412
MODEL (from GDFS): U5i
SOFTWARE VERSION: 1224-3329_R2D004
CORE OS VERSION: 1224-4699_R2EA021
CUSTOM VERSION: 1234-8642_R26A
NETWORK LOCKED
PROVIDER: 214-03
SERIAL NO: BX9023AR72

----------


## sab_bane

PROVIDER: 214-03 هي   Retevision Movil Amena;Spain سابقا  الأن أصبحت هي orange spain 
الهاتف مغلق على شبكة أرونج اسبانيا

----------


## server-morocco

Network 214 01 vodafon spain
network 214 03 orange spain
network 21407 movistar spain
network 214 04 yoigo spain

----------


## abdelbassir

شكرا لكم على المعلومات جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## DAWDI GSM

يمكنك ايضا استعمال بطاقة سيم الاصلية

----------

